# Look = alt, zerfetzt



## Soundlab (22. März 2004)

Ich suche hier nun schon eine Weile nach einen Tutorial um Zahlen und Buchstaben einen zerfetzten Look geben kann. Es sollen einfach nur Stücke rausgenommen werden. Wie z. B. ein altes Graffiti an einer Wand oder der Lack am Auto, wo der Lack langsam porös wird und abblättert.
 Habe hier schon gesucht und leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. Vieleicht wäre das hier  ja ne Löung gewesen aber da sind leider die Bilder offline.


----------



## kirchel (22. März 2004)

Also ich glaube zu dem Thema gibt es einfach sooooooo (sorry Mod`s) viel im Internet. 
Wahrscheinlich hast du nicht genug gefunden weil du nicht die richtigen such Worte benutzt, Versuchs mal mit "grunge" oder "dirty brushes" , da solltest du mehr als genug finden.

Kirchel


----------



## Soundlab (22. März 2004)

Das kann sein, werd mal weitersuchen und eventuelle zutreffende Beiträge hier verlinken.


----------



## Soundlab (22. März 2004)

So, habe jetzt mal ungefähr das gemacht was ich als Ergebnis haben möchte. Allerdings ist das jetzt Freihand gemacht. Habe mir einfach ein paar Sachen Mit dem Zauberstab (W) makiert und in mein zu bearbeitendes Bild (die Vier) geschoben und Teil für Teil gelöscht. Gibt es dafür eine einfachere Methode die natürlich auch nach was aussieht. Find mein Ergebniss nun nicht grad sehr Beeindruckend.

Hier mal nen Beispiel wie es ungefähr aussehen soll.


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kirchel _
> *... "grunge" oder "dirty brushes" ...*



Öhm, ja ...  
Suche entweder hier oder im "Grafik-FAQ" nach Seiten wo du dir Brushes runterladen kannst. Dadurch dürfte dir das Ganze ein wenig einfacher fallen.


----------



## Receiver (22. März 2004)

Also wenn Du Dein Bild nimmst, und dann noch mit dem polygon-Lasso-Tool paar Ecken rausschneidest, sieht es sicher ganz gut aus. Das Problem bei Deinem Bild ist nämlich, dass die Schrift in der Mitte zerfetzt ist, am rand aber wie geleckt aussieht...

So in der Art meine ich das:


----------

